# June Bugs?



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok, so I know that hedgies love mealies, and can eat crickets and such, but has anyone tried feeding their hedgie a june bug? ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phyllophaga_(genus) )
They're nasty creatures, but they're EVERYWHERE in May and June around Minnesota and other parts of the midwest. I was just wondering if anyone has tried them as a snack for a hedgie, dead or alive.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I wouldn't feed any wild bugs. Too much chance of parasites, pesticides, etc.


----------



## TrixiesMom (Jul 14, 2009)

re June bugs. Trixie doesnt like mealworms, and isnt crazy about freezedried crickets. Last week a june bug flew into the room while I was holding Trixie and I knocked it her way and she scarfed it down in a second. (Figured one wouldnt hurt her) She just looked up at me as if asking for more. I know, I know, but she hasnt found much she likes and is still jumpy and losing a few too many quills, so figured it was a treat for her. It was, but I will be careful in the future re pesticides. She does like babyfood Chicken fingers and broth as a treat also. TrixiesMom


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

try live crickets, she may like the "hunting" aspect of live bugs versus freeze dried


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Freeze dried insects don't have much of a smell, so they're not very appealing to hedgehogs. If you don't want to get live insects or she won't eat live ones, you can try canned insects. There are canned mealworms and crickets. Usually sold in the reptile section of petstores. They are very ...fragrant. Because of that, they're a lot more appealing to hedgies than the freeze dried ones. (Freeze dried has also been known to cause intestinal blockage so avoid using those too much.) Quentin is scared of live crickets but he will devour canned ones so you might try those instead. 

When it comes to insects you should always feed pet store quality ones only. Wild insects can get into anything. If someone within a few miles of you uses pesticides, the bug could have been in it and the toxin could cause your hedgie to get very sick. That's something you also have to look out for if you want to have outdoor playtime--if your neighbors use them they can get on your lawn too. Bait store insects are raised in unsanitary conditions, so those should be avoided as well. Most pet stores carry both live and canned insects, so you can find just about anything to suit hedgie needs without running the risk of pesticides. 

Waxworms and silkworms are also options, although these are hit and miss with hedgies. She may like them or may not.


----------

